# State Yout Orchestra of Armenia (SYOA)Art. Direcor and Principal Conductor S.Smbatyan



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

Founded in 2005 by conductor Sergey Smbatyan, the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia (SYOA) is comprised of young musicians whose maturity to follow the right path of life, diligence and devotion to the art had a significant contribution to the establishment of the orchestra. 
Sergey Smbatyan, the artistic director and principal conductor of the orchestra, has gathered around young musicians of his age full of energy and purposefulness smoothing way for great stages and rapidly increasing international awards. Sergey Smbatyan's performing career and the musician's mastery in performing art has brought them debuts in Armenia and beyond its borders. 
In its young career SYOA has managed to enjoy popularity and high appraisal of the audience in the most prestigious concert halls in Germany, France, Russia, Belgium, Netherlands and other countries: Opera Garnier (Paris), Konzerthaus (Berlin), Dr. Anton Philipszaal (Hague), Palais des Beuax-Arts (Brussels), P.Tchaikovsky Philharmonic Concert Hall and Conservatory Great Concert Hall (Moscow), etc. 
With close-creative relations with the masters of the world stage Valery Gergiev, Vladimir Spivakov, Maxim Vengerov, Denis Matsuev, Vadim Repin, Grigori Zhislin, Krzystof Penderecki, Vahagn Papyan, Boris Berezovsky and many others the orchestra has reached new heights in the music industry.
In 2008 on the special decision of the Government of the Republic of Armenia the orchestra was granted the title of State Orchestra for their high professionalism and deep understanding of contemporary musical tendencies. 
The State Youth Orchestra of Armenia honorably justifies its existence. Young musicians are persistent initiators of series of charitable activities in Armenia and overseas. They always make an indivisible part of prestigious international festivals, to name a few, "Moscow Easter Festival" (Moscow), "YOUNG.EURO.CLASSIC'' (Berlin), ''Odessa meets friends'' (Odessa), "Kultursommer Nordhessen" (Kassel), "Young.Classic.Wratislavia" (Wroclaw) and many others. 
Since 2007 SYOA has been the official orchestra of Aram Khachaturian International Competition. 
On the 20th Anniversary of the RA Independence the Orchestra started a concert tour around Europe. Performing multi genre playlist by Armenian, Russian and west-European composers, the musicians once again inspired the audience by their professionalism. 
The repertoire of the orchestra is shockingly complex and mature ranging from classical to contemporary genre. It willingly cooperates with today's composers and performs their music. 
Starting from 2010 the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia has been holding the Armenian Composers' Art Festival under the high patronage of the RA President. 
In 2011 the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia, headed by the artistic director and principal conductor Sergey Smbatyan, released its first CD under the title "Music is the answer". Recorded at "Sony DADC" recording studio the CD includes the best works by Eduard Hayrapetyan, Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Dmitri Shostakovich. 
In 2012 the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia and the Embassy of the United States of America in Armenia implemented "Youth for Youth-Hollywood Non-Stop" a joint music initiative, which celebrated the 20th anniversary of U.S.-Armenian diplomatic relations.


----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

Сезон зарубежных гастролей Государственного молодежного оркестра Армении открывается в июне, сообщил художественный руководитель и главный дирижер оркестра Сергей Смбатян.
«Мы получили более девяти приглашений выступить с концертами в странах Европы, в США и Китае», - сказал Смбатян.
Он отметил, что гастрольный график оркестра будет уточнен заранее, так как коллектив чисто физически не сможет принять все приглашения.
Смбатян подчеркнул, что выездные выступления продлятся примерно месяц, а в дальнейшем предусматриваются зарубежные гастроли также в сентябре.
По его словам, в репертуаре оркестра органично сочетаются как произведения мировой классической музыки, так и известных армянских композиторов.
Молодежный оркестр Армении был создан в ноябре 2005 года, в 2008 году получил статус Государственного. В его составе выступают лауреаты международных конкурсов и стипендиаты Международного благотворительного фонда Владимира Спивакова.
В сопровождении Молодежного оркестра выступали многие выдающиеся музыканты, такие как аккордеонист Марио Стефано Пиетродарки, всемирно известные скрипачи Роман Симович и Николай Мадоян. Талантливую игру армянского музыкального коллектива не раз отмечали также дирижеры Максим Венгеров и Владимир Спиваков. 
Оркестр обеспечил себе громкий успех благодаря выступлениям в России, Германии, Голландии, США и странах Азии.
В январе этого года Молодежный оркестр Армении презентовал свой первый музыкальный диск в связи с шестилетием деятельности. Запись диска была осуществлена знаменитой звукозаписывающей студией SONY DADC в 2010 году. В диск вошло одно концертное выступление оркестра в известном берлинском концертном зале (Konzerthaus Berlin) в живом исполнении, что считается достаточно редким явлением в музыкальном мире


----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

Государственный молодежный оркестр Армении основан Сергеем Смбатяном в 2005 году, который является художественным руководителем и главным дирижером. Трудолюбие, преданность и целенаправленность молодых и талантливых музыкантов сделали возможным совершенствование их исполнительского искусства. Музыканты полны энергии, самотверженности и целеустремленности, благодаря чему они завоевывают международное признание. За короткий срок существования оркестр успел выступить с многочисленными концертами в Армении и за ее пределами. Выступления коллектива всегда проходят при полной аудитории, высоко оцениваются со стороны музыкальной общественности, восхищают слушателей престижных концертных залов Германии, Франции, России, Бельгии и других стран. Под руководством Сергея Смбатяна оркестр выступал во многих известных концертных залах: Opera Garnier (Париж), Konzerthaus (Берлин), Dr. Anton Philipszaal (Гаага), Концертные залы консерватории и филармонии имени Чайковского (Москва), Palais des Beuax-Arts (Брюссель) и так далее. 
Молодежный оркестр сотрудничает с такими известными мастерами, как: Валерий Гергиев, Владимир Спиваков, Максим Венгеров, Денис Мацуев, Вадим Репин, Григорий Жислин, Криштоф Пендерецкий, Ваагн Папян, Борис Березовский и т.д. 
В 2008 году решением правительства РА коллектив получил статус государственного за высокое мастерство и глубокое понимание современных музыкальных тенденций.
Оркестр принимал участие в различных международных фестивалях таких как: “Московский Пасхальный фестиваль”, “YOUNG.EURO.CLASSIC” (Берлин), “Одесса встречает друзей”, “Kultursommer Nordhessen” (Кассель), “Young. Classic.Wratislavia” (Вроцлав) и так далее.
Оркестр постоянно предпринимает и осуществляет благотворительную деятельность в Армении и за рубежом. 
С 2007 года коллектив является официальным оркестром Международного конкурса имени Арама Хачатуряна. 
В рамках 20-летия независимости Республики Армения в сентябре-октябре 2011 года оркестр гастролировал в ряде европейских стран. 
Представляя армянских и зарубежных композиторов - молодые музыканты удостоились высокой оценки аудитории. 
Репертуар оркестра является чрезвычайно сложным и зрелым, включает в себя как классические так и современные произведения. Коллектив сотрудничает с современными композиторами и исполняет их новые работы. С 2010 года по инициативе Государственного молодежного оркестра Армении проходит фестиваль армянского композиторского искусства под высоким патронажем президента РА Сержа Саркисяна. 
В 2011 году студия звукозаписи “Sony DADC” выпустила первый компакт-диск оркестра - §Music is the answer¦, где включены лучшие произведения Эдварда Айрапетяна, Петра Чайковского и Дмитрия Шостаковича. 
В 2012 году Государственный молодежный оркестр Армении совместно с посольством США в Армении организовали серию концертов, под названием «Молодежь для Молодежи - Hollywood Non-Stop», которые были призваны ознаменовать 20-летие армяно-американских дипломатических отношений.


----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 4902

SERGEY SMBATYAN
Biography

Sergey Smbatyan was born in 1987 in Yerevan into a family of musicians. At the age of four he started to learn the violin and was first taught by his grandmother before later studying with Bagrat Vardanyan and Zakar Bron. He begun his career as a violinist at the age of 13 and has received a number of awards at international violin competitions in Japan, Romania and Italy. As a soloist, Mr. Smbatyan has performed with the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra and the Moscow Academic State Symphony Orchestra, to name a few. 
While becoming an accomplished concert violinist, Mr. Smbatyan showed great interest in conducting and started his studies at the Yerevan Komitas State Conservatory, where he attended conducting lessons of Yuri Davtyan, and the legendary Tchaikovsky Conservatory in Moscow. He graduated from both schools in 2009.In 2006, when only 18 years old, Mr. Smbatyan founded the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia, which consists of young talented students and postgraduate students of the Yerevan Komitas State Conservatory, and became the Orchestra's Artistic Director and Music Director. A year later, SYOA was named the official orchestra of the Aram Khachaturian International Competition and in 2008 the President of the Republic of Armenia granted the Orchestra the prestigious status of a "State Orchestra" for their high professionalism and deep understanding of contemporary music.
Under Mr. Smbatyan's leadership, SYOA received invitations to renowned festivals such as Young Euro Classics, Crescendo and the Moscow Easter Festival, and performed at major venues including the Konzerthaus in Berlin, Opera Garnier in Paris, Palais des Beaux-Arts in Brussels and the Tchaikovsky concert Hall in Moscow. The Orchestra continues to perform regularly, giving 35-40 concerts each season. It has appeared at leading international festivals in collaborations with Vladimir Spivakov, Vadim Repin, Krysztof Penderecki, Maxim Vengerov, Boris Berezovsky, Mikhail Simonyan and Denis Matsuev among others.
Mr. Smbatyan made his London conducting debut with the Philharmonia Orchestra in spring 2010 as part of HRH Prince Charles' charity concert at the Windsor Castle. He conducted the orchestra again in 2011. The same year, he was selected to take part in the London Symphony Orchestra's public master classes as part of the "LSO Discovery" program for young conducting talents. Within this program, Mr. Smbatyan worked with the LSO under the direction of Valery Gergiev and Sir Colin Davis. In addition, he has taken conducting lessons with Riccardo Muti.
A champion of Armenian contemporary music, Mr. Smbatyan is the co-founder of ACAF, the Armenian Composing Arts Festival. He also seeks active participation in charity projects, conducting at nursing houses, orphanages and universities throughout Armenia. In 2009 he founded the UNICEF Children Orchestra which gave numerous performances in Armenia and in Europe. 
Sergey Smbatyan received his PhD in Fine Arts from the Institute of Arts of National Academy of Sciences of Armenia in 2009. He is currently studying at the Royal Academy in London with Paul Brough and makes his home in London and Yerevan.
Mr. Smbatyan is represented worldwide by Tanja Dorn.


----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 4903

СЕРГЕЙ СМБАТЯН
Биография

Сергей Смбатян родился в 1987г. в Ереване в семье музыкантов. В четырехлетнем возрасте он начал играть на скрипке и первым педагогом его была бабушка, заслуженный педагог РА. Далее он продолжил учебу у профессоров Баграта Варданяна и Захара Брона. Сергей продолжил свою карьеру скрипача и уже с 13-и лет получил ряд премий в международных конкурсах в Японии, Румынии и Италии. Как солист, С. Смбатян выступал с филармоничеким оркестром Израиля, Московским государственным академическим симфоническим оркестром и др. 
В процессе учебы у г-на Смбатяна возник интерес к дирижированию. Он начал учиться сразу в двух консерваториях: Ереванской государственной имени Комитаса, у известного дирижера Юрия Давтяна, и московской консерватории имени Чайковского. Оба заведения он закончил с отличием в 2009г.
В 2005 г., когда ему было 18 лет, г-н Смбатян создал и возглавил как дирижер и худ.рук Молодежный оркестр Армении, в состав которого вошли молодые талантливые студенты и аспиранты Ереванской консерватории. Год спустя, колектив стал официальным оркестром Международного конкурса Арама Хачатуряна. В 2008 году, за высокий профессионализм и глубокое понимание современной музыки, Президент Республики Армения удостоил коллектив статуса "Государственного".
Государственный молодежный оркестр под управлением Сергея Смбатяна принимает участие в таких прославленных фестивалях как: Young.Euro.Classics, Crescendo, Московский пасхальный фестиваль и др. Выступали на разных известных концертных сценах таких как "Konzerthaus" в Берлине, "Opera Garnier" в Париже, "Palais des Beaux-Arts" в Брюселле, Концертном зале им. Чайковского и Большом зале московской консерватории в Москве. 
Оркестр регулярно выступает - 35-40 концертов каждый сезон. Сергей Смбатян сотрудничает известными музыкантами Владимиром Спиваковым, Вадимом Репиным, Криштофом Пендерецким, Максимом Венгеровым, Борисом Березовским, Денисом Мацуевым и многими другими выдающимися артистами.
Дебют г-на Смбатяна в Лондоне состоялся в феврале 2010г. в Виндзорском замке с оркестром "Philharmonia Orchestra" на благотворительном концерте Принца Чарльза.
В 2011 году он стал участником мастер-классов "LSO Discovery" для молодых. В рамках этой программы г-н Смбатян работал с LSO под руководством маэстро Валерия Гергиева и сэра Колина Дэвиса. Кроме того, он прошел мастер-класс дирижирования у праславленного Риккардо Мути. 
Хорошо зная современную армянскую музыку, г-н Смбатян является соучредителем ACAF - фестиваля армянского композиторского искусства. Он также принимает активное участие в благотворительных проектах в Армении, а также за ее пределами. 
В 2009г он основал Детский оркестр ЮНИСЕФ, который выступал с концертами в Армении и в Европе и в 2010г. был удостоен Гран-При на Международном фестивале в Праге. 
В том же 2009г. Национальной научной академией искусств Армении ему была присуждена степень "Кандидат искусствоведческих наук".
В настоящее время он учится в лондонской Королевской Академии у Пола Бро.
Г-н Смбатян представлен во всем мире музыкальным агентом Таней Дорн.


----------



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 4904


View attachment 4905


View attachment 4906


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

oh wow. Um, wat?


----------

